# Tire tube



## mudboots (Apr 26, 2009)

Couple weeks ago i punctured the sidewall on one of my tires,Went bought a new one but was wandering if anybody ever ran tubes,just hate to throw it away its like new


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Tubes are normally a waste of time. The tires move so much and such low pressure, they just chaff through.

Try a radial patch, works some times.


----------



## SWAMPMAFIA (Apr 9, 2009)

Ive used the patches and they do pretty well, just make sure its oversized for the flex it goes through. Use alot of glue and i put "goop" in the hole itself, has done pretty good.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i have a tube in one of my 28 mudzillas and it does not seem any different to me


----------

